# Slow Healing process



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, Just wondering if anyone has had issues with healing after having RAI treatment for thyroid cancer? I had my TT Dec 2010 and RAI Mar 2011. Jan 2012 I had Anterior Cervical Dysection and Fusion of C4-C6 due to Cervical Spine Stenosis. I have to wear a bone growth stimulator for 6-12 months because the Nuergosurgeon said my bones in my neck are soft. I was off work for almost 4 months. Two weeks prior to returning to work I slipped and broke my right foot.... They call it a "Jones" fracture. I started in a boot and now I am in a cast with crutches. My last X-Ray showed that it hasn't even started to heal. I have tried to google and research the corelation between RAI treatment doses and bone healing, but I haven't been able to find anything.

Just curious to see if anyone else has had such experiences. Maybe noone else is a clutz like I am. I actually leaned over to far in my desk chair yesterday and it toppled over on me. Sometimes I wish I could live in a bubble. LOL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have the doctors tested and diagnosed with osteoporosis or osteopenia.

I'm wondering if your bone issues are tied to your thyroid? Low D also contributes to bone issues.

As far as why you cannot heal - I would imagine that would also point to low calcium in your body?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what is your age? If your bones are "soft" and breaking, I believe you should have your bone density tested. It may or may not be related to RAI...I personally have my doubts. You may benefit from something like Fosamax to help rebuild your bone density/strength, or at the very least hold it steady.

My husband has underlying health issues that have weakened his bones a bit over the years. He just turned 40, and he takes Fosamax every week. He still breaks a bone every now and then, but it's ALWAYS when he's playing sports. He, too, had a Jones fracture last fall (hurt like heck--the ER staff pretty much knew before the x-ray that it was broken because of the nausea and pain he was in). It took quite a bit of time for his x-ray to show real healing. He also breaks a finger every year it seems, playing volleyball.

Have you had your bone density tested?


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am 47 years old and I was in good in health up to about two years ago and I believe they did a bone density test then. But I haven't had one recently. Probably would be a good idea. I just hate going to the doctors because I hate hearing that there is "something" else wrong with me again. But well worth checking into now that I am having issues with healing. Your right Octavia, Jones fracture was one of the worse pains. I couldn't even think of putting my foot on the floor after that. Instand tears when I heard and felt that snap. over the past couple months I have been having a lot of joint pain. maybe I need to go get some Vit D. It couldn't hurt.

Thanks to both for responding


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am 47 years old and I was in good in health up to about two years ago and I believe they did a bone density test then. But I haven't had one recently. Probably would be a good idea. I just hate going to the doctors because I hate hearing that there is "something" else wrong with me again. But well worth checking into now that I am having issues with healing. Your right Octavia, Jones fracture was one of the worse pains. I couldn't even think of putting my foot on the floor after that. Instand tears when I heard and felt that snap. over the past couple months I have been having a lot of joint pain. maybe I need to go get some Vit D. It couldn't hurt.
> 
> Thanks to both for responding


What thyroid replacement are you on and how much?

Please have your FREE T3 checked. W/o suffient T3, the body cannot and will not heal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Andros, I am on 150 synthroid. they canceled my last endo appointment so I haven't had any thyroid levels checked since around November I think. I probably should call and set up another appointment. Especially knowing that all this could be related somehow. My family is starting to look at me like I'm a handicap and like I can't even walk accross the room without having a problem.. I hate it


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> Hi Andros, I am on 150 synthroid. they canceled my last endo appointment so I haven't had any thyroid levels checked since around November I think. I probably should call and set up another appointment. Especially knowing that all this could be related somehow. My family is starting to look at me like I'm a handicap and like I can't even walk accross the room without having a problem.. I hate it


Please do that; we are worried for you.

Let me say this; too much thyroid med can cause brittle bones and too little thyroid med does the same.

Not only must you have the right dose but you must be taking the right product for your situation. Some do very well on T4 only; some don't convert and need T3 added to the mix either via Cytomel to whatever T4 they are already taking or switch to a dessicated porcine product which contains T4 and T3.

Please read this:

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Andros. That was very interesting reading. thank you for sharing


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> Wow Andros. That was very interesting reading. thank you for sharing


We aim to please!

http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/why_uk.pdf


----------

